
In Kenya, Selling or Importing Plastic Bags Will Cost You $19,000 – Or Jail - kw71
https://www.nytimes.com/2017/08/28/world/africa/kenya-plastic-bags-ban.html
======
kw71
I am going to reserve judgment for a year, to see how banning garbage bags
works out for a country with a huge garbage problem

